# M Pran Njri-Tjetrit > N krkim t personave t humbur >  Krkoj Jusuf Kajtazin nga Gjakova

## nefi

Pershendetje te gjithve,

Une kerkoj Jusuf Kajtazin nga Gjakova por jeton dikun ne Gjermani, nuk di ne cilin vend veq qe kam ndegjuar keshtu. Une e kerkoj ket njeri qe 2 vjet por nuk gjej infotmata. Ka permbi 25 vjet apo ma shum qe nuk e kam takuar e as qe kam ndegjuar diqka nga ai.  Para 2 vite me kan than se edhe Jusufi asht duke me kerkuar  mua por per fat te keq nuk i ka dhan ati personi asnje adres apo numer te telefonit.
Nuk kam informata per tash sa i perket Jusufit por veq kush ka qen.
Ai ka qen futballer i vllaznimit te gjakoves nr 11 e ka pas. Asht zeshkan 1.70 me duket ka qen, I lindur ne vitin 1963/64. Ka qen i martuar me nje vajz te policit shqiptar ne vitin 1985 edhe ne at vit i ka lindur nje vajz me 21 korrik 1985.
Ajo asht vajza ime qe prej se ka qen foshnje prej 3 javesh nuk e kam par ma kur sepse deri ne vitin 2008 te gjith me paten then se ka vdekur. Nese e gjej Jusufin e gjej edhe vajzen time.
Ju lutem nese dikush din diqka apo ka ndonje informacion te me ndihmoj me lajmroni sa me shpejt qe keni mundsi ne ket email adres gjakovarja_65@hotmail.com

Ju falemnderit  :oh:

----------


## illyrian rex

Mendoj se mund ta gjesh permes fecebook, p.sh. ishte njera edisa kajtazi, nje tjeter adriana kajtazi...se ky jusufi me siguri nuk eshte i regjistruar ne facebook. 
Kishte shume me kete mbiemer ne facebook dhe besoj se me nje komunikim te thjeshte mund te marresh informacione te mjaftueshme.

----------


## nefi

Po e kam paar e kam kerkuar edhe aty i kam lexuar nje nga nje dhe kam shkruar ne 3 persona qe une mendova qe ndoshta mund te din diqka permes mesazheve te facebook po nuk mu kan pergjegjur ende.

Gjithsesi flm per ndihm, por edhe ne te ardhmen nese ndegjon diqka per ket persoon sod apo me von te lutem me lajmro.

Te pershendes perzemersisht  Nefi

----------


## Bardhi

Nefi te uroj sukses, me sa po shihesh ju Jusufin e kerkoni per te mire. Andaj nese mundeni ju ta kerkoni ne kete menyre ndoshta ju ndihmon. Kerko numrat e telefonave apo adresat  ne gjermani. Une u mundova , provo edhe tij , te shikojn edhe antaret tjere dhe nese Jusufi ka telefon apo adres te baneses ne Gjermani do e gjejme.
======================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## nefi

Bardhi se pari ju falemderoj shum qe je munduar ta gjesh, me vjen shum mire . Po edhe une qe 2 vjet qe e kerkoj nuk kam len faqe qe e kam par apo ndegjuar ne internet pa e kerkuar, edhe ne librat e telefonave te gjermanis e kam lypur si dhe te kosoves por deri tash kot, nuk kam gjetur asnje informacion. Ndoshta asht edhe problemi se nuk kam shum informatione per te ose ai esht i regjustruar me ndonje emer tjeter aty ku jeton. E kam gjetur nje telefon numer dhe adresen e vllaut te tij Muharrem Kajtazi ne nje liber te adresave shqiptare para 1 viti dhe ne at adres kam derguar disa letra nga holanda ne gjakove e kam thirrun ne at numer te telefonit po nja 300 here telefoni cingron e askush se kap.(anjeher) Kam provuar edhe mesazh te dergoj ne emisionin ,,njerzit e humbur,, disa her por nuk dergohet mesazhi e nuk e di pse. Ketu ne holand e kam derguar ne dy organizata per njerz te humbur njera me pat than se problemi asht qe une nuk disha per vajzen time a esht e vdekur apo e jeton ende, me refuzuan shpalljen, te dyten here kam quar ne nje organizat tjeter 2 her leter nuk me kan kthy pergjegje fare,me siguri se ka shum ktu qe kerkojn dhe une nuk vi ne rend. Nuk di, nuk di si tja bej ma. Shpresat nuk i humbi dhe nuk do te ndalem ta kerkoj deri sa jam gjall. Vetem i lutem zotit qe te ma bej te mujshme qe bile 1 her para se te vdes ta shof bijen time se nuk e kam par me prej se ka qen foshnje 3 jave, tash ajo duhet te jet 24 vjeqe ne korrik i mbush 25 vjet, Kur ka lind e ka pasur emrin Burbuqe tash nuk e di a e ka at emer apo tjeter. 

Mendoj se i kam provuar shum e shum metoda qe ta gjej vajzen apo babain e saj mbasi qe ndegjova se edhe vajza mua me kerkon, poor pa sukses. E vetmja shpres qe ma ka mbet qe ndoshta ta gjej diken qe e njef Jusufin e qe ende kontakt me te ka mund te me  sjell ne kontakt.

Gjithseqysh edhe nje her te flm nga zemra. Te pershendes e tu prift e mbara gjithmon.

----------


## Brari

ne kte faqe  ke informacion por nuk e di a mos eshte aty lajmerimi yt per problemin a po..

aty flitet se burbuqja eshte vajza e neferitit..

lexo shiko..


http://www.vermist.nl/index.php?id=4...ash=ee74f8b32f


dhe ktu ke plot kajtaza..

http://www.google.se/search?sourceid...=jusuf+kajtazi

ti nuk sqaron mire aty lart se si eshte problemi oj nefi.. 

drejtohu dhe komunes se gjakoves..po dhe policise se kosoves..

.. 

ka shtet tani kosova..

te uroj gjetjen e shpejte e qofte vajza mire me te gjitha..

----------


## Bardhi

> ne kte faqe  ke informacion por nuk e di a mos eshte aty lajmerimi yt per problemin a po..
> 
> aty flitet se burbuqja eshte vajza e neferitit..
> 
> lexo shiko..
> 
> 
> http://www.vermist.nl/index.php?id=4...ash=ee74f8b32f
> 
> ...


Brari te lumt, shpresoj se ke bere shume ndihme per kete rast.
===============
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## nefi

nuk di me fjal te falemderoj sa e gzuar jam per keto faqe qe mi ke derguar,po i kqyri menjeher dhe pastaj te lajmroj se qka qysh e tek.
 O Bardhi une e kam treguar ne te shkurten situaten se asht histori shum me e gjat po don e te intereson exakt te historia ska problem e tregoj me qef. Po nese ke ndonje email  te ma dhesh do ta shkruaj te teren prej se ka lindur e deri tash se si e qka ka ndodh. E tera kjo ngjarje nuk ka qen me deshiren time ket ma beri nena,vllau i madh dhe motra ime e madhe qe edhe sod nuk lejojet prej tyre te permendet buqja ne at familje. Ajo nuk exsiston per ta e as qe ka exsistuar ndonjeher. Nuk dojn te dijn asgje e as qe me lejojn te kerkoj.te gjith te ngjofshit ne gjakove nuk e leshojn asnje fjal sa i perket buqes se kan shum frik nga vllau im i vogel se di e as qe kuptoj pse sikur me pas qen ai qe han hekur. Po une nuk frikohem nga ai do te bej qmos te mundohem ta gjej vajzen edhe nese e hym per ket rast te ter familjen, shpresoj qe me kupton. Nese me dergon ndonje email adres tani prej a -z ta tregoj rastin tani jam e sigurt qe ma shum ke me kupruar se si qendrron puna.

Flm shum e te lajmroj mbasi ti kontrolloj keto faqe qe mi ke derguar. Tung e mir u ndegjofshim.

----------


## Brari

nef..

ktu ne forum.. ka njerez qe kuptojne mire ligjet e politikat por dhe situatat qe ka kaluar femra kosovare.. sidomos ne vitet sllobodaniste.. pra ne epoken kur kosoves ju morren krejt te drejtat e kur poplli kosovar u ba jetim.. dhe kur behet jetim nji popull mendo ku shkon dinjiteti i femres..
pra ate e shkelin jo vec okupatoret por dhe burri dhe baba dhe vllau dhe kunata dhe qeni i shpis dhe i komshise..

keshtu ndodh dhe me femren e shqiperise..

shkelet nga kush te mundet deri atje ku nuk pershkruhet me pende e fjale..

pra ti ben mire te tregosh rastin tend ketu hapur fije per fije qe ne te kuptojme se.. ti je rast per tu ndihmuar nga murgeshat e kryqit te kuq apo te duhet ndihma e fuqishme e policive dhe shteteve.. ne perballjen me satrapet.. rreth e afer e larg teje..

sdi a mkupton  oj qik..



..

----------


## nefi

Brari te kuptoi shum mir se qdon me than,por une mendoj se situata ime ka qen pak me  ndryshe. Ne at koh para 25 viteve ka qen edhe koha ashtu qe vajza apo motra kur te ndahet nga burri femija duhet te rritet te babai. Ka qen e ndaluar ta mbaj vajza apo motra femiun ne shtepin e prinderve. Por mua me kan than qe asht e vdekur. Para 2 viteve me than se ajo asht e gjall e jeeton te babai i saj. 
Une nuk pritoj ta shkruaj historin e vajzes veq se asht shum e gjat e ndoshta veq kur e shofin antaret e forumit se sa kam shkruar tani as qe e lexojn se pritojn. Por ok ska problem po e shkruaj ketu me posht se ka filluar e deri ne mbarrim ne mesazhin tjeter me posht shpresoj se ka sukses. Lexoje historin ne mesazhin me posht.

Faleminderit shum per mesazh

----------


## nefi

Historia e Burbuqe Kajtazit

(Vajza ime e humbur me 23 gusht 1985)

Une kam jetuar me Jusuf Kajtazin 1 vjet e gjysm bashk (ne at koh ka qen ashu se edhe e pa kurorizim te thojshin se je e martuar, shqiptaret ne moshen time e din ket) Kur jam ndarr prej Jusufit kam qen 2 muaj e gjysm shtatzan dhe tani e mbrapa deri sa linda kam jetuar te nena e vllezerit.

. Mbas lindjes se vajzes Burbuqes (Keshtu e ka pas emrin kur ka lindur)me ndaloj vllau i madh ta nbaj vajzen vet, une nuk pranojsha tia jap vajzen time askujt perveq nese e dergojn te babai i saj. Simbas nenes time dhe vellaut te madh qe me thojshin se babai i vajzes nuk pranonte ta marr vajzen, kshtu qe une mbeta 3 jave ne spital me vajzen me ket problem. 

Mbas 3 javesh me mashtruan nena e motra e madhe me than te shkoj ne shtepi e pastrohem pastaj te kthehem prap te vajza te rri deri sa te vendoset diqka per vajzen, une ju besova dhe shkova ne shtepi te nena ime. Ka qen dit e shtunde. Mbasi mberrina ne shtepi ne mbremje desha te kthehem ne spital te vajza por nuk me lejun ma as te dal jasht dere e le te shkoj te vajza. Mbas 3 dite fshehtas nenes e vellaut te madh i cili ka qen edhe i zoti i shtepis (sepse babai im me pat vdekur kur kam qen une vajz e moshes 13 vjeqare) shkova ne spital me mendim ta marr vajzen e mos te kthehem ma ne shpi te nena ose tia dergoj vet babait te saj, po nuk me dual ashtu sepse e gjitha ish planifikuar me duket, sepse nuk me lejuan ma as te porta te hy e le te shkoj te shof vajzen, mbas pak erdh nje moter medicinale  e pediatris (Vjollca Mati) nje vajz e kujshive qe e kam pas afer nenes me tha se vajza te ka vdekur qe 2 dit si nuk e paske ditur ti?. Une u befasova qaq shum sa qe mu bllokua edhe truni e nuk disha ma asgje perveq te them ,, Ehe Paska vdekur? Paska vdekur?,, si asht e mundur per qka? Ne at moment nuk  disha asgje ma perveq ketyre fjalve….
Me von me erdhen mendet po tani kisha roje te madhe ne gjdo vend e gjdo koh e nga te gjith antaret e familjes. Kan ndodh shum e shum gjera lidhje me ket rast.

Mbas 3 apo 4 muaje e gjeta prap rastin e  kam shkuar ne spital per te pytur perse ka vdekur dhe ku e kan vorrosur vajzen time. Me than aiiii me nis sa fmija vdes per dit na me ju dit vorrat ku i kan skena qeter pun me bo veq vorre me gjet. Me kto fjal kerkova te flas me ginekollogun Elki Spahiu i cili ishte edhe kryesori i  atij spitali dhe bisedova me te por ai as qe kishte ditur qe vajza ime ka vdekur, dr.Elkiu u befasua kur une e pyta per vajzen. Ai kerkoj dokument prej motres se perdiatris(Vjollca Mati) se ku asht regjistruar qe ka vdekur vajza dhe qka ka qen arsyja e vdekjes,
 ajo pruni nje liber te madhe te zez, une e pash nje dat qe shkrujke 21.korrik.1985 dhe 23.gusht.1985,dhe une besova, ku ta di  une se qka ka qen ajo liber,por ndjenjat prap se prap me thojshin ajo asht e gjall kta po me genjejn.  Dr.Elkiu i tha asaj po si asht e mundur qe nenes ti vdes fmia e mos te di asgje, e ju ta vorrosni pa lejen e nenes? Vjollca i tha qe nene ime ju ka dhen lejen ta kryjn ket pun si duhet.  Dr. Elkiu me kerkoj falje qe ajo situat ashtu ka ndodh dhe i tha Vjollces se don te bisedoj me te ne zyren e tij. Une kerkova te di se ku e kan vorrosur por vjollca me tha: auuu po ku ta di une tash se ku e kan vorrosur,a e din sa foshnja vdes mbrenda dites, nuk ju shkruajm emrat te vorri asnje foshnje?  Tani tjerat e tjerat…….
Asht histori shum e gjat por keshtu e ter familja e kan mbullur ket rast me ,,ka vdekur dhe  ka marr fund. Ne familjen time ka qen plotesisht e ndaluar te flitet apo te permendet diqka per vajzen time Burbuqen. Une kam biseduar ne besim disa her me motren e dyt si dhe me motren e katert, po shum shkurt,gjdo her qe kam filluar diqka te flas per Buqen  duke ju tha se ende nuk besoj qe Buqja ka vdeku, familja vetem po e mbajn msheft prej meje, po me genjejn mua sdo te me behet shpirti rehat deri sa ta di te verteten se qka ka ndodh me vajzen time,ato  menjeher kishin me e ndrru temen.

Ne dhjetor te vitit 2007 permes telefonit mes bisedes me motren e dyt ne kosov me tha motra e dyt se ajo ka ndegjuar se Burbuqja asht e gjall dhe jeton te babai i saj (Jusuf Kajtazi), 
Simbas motres sime se dyt met cilen ka biseduar ky nipi paske qen babai i Buqes ne berberhonen e djalit te motres sime te madhes  ne Gjakove dhe e kishte pytur se kur do te shkoj (une)  ne pushim ne gjakove sepse ai e ka nje vajz me mua e cila po e kerkon nenen vet ta gjej (mua). Nipi im nuk i ka dhen kurfar informata sepse ka shum frik nga vllau im e vogel. Po ta dij ai  se Jusufi po kerkon kontakt me mua zoti e din se sa problem i madh do te ishte ba thojn ata. Keto fjal mi tha motra ime qe i kishte ndegjuar nga nipi.

Kur une mora kontakt me nipin tap pyes se si ka qen puna e bisedes mes ti e Jusufit ai nuk pranoj asgje, me tha sesht asgje e vertet ka genjyer tezja(motra ime). Une nuk i besova  nipit asnje fjal.

Fillova vet ta kerkoj permes njerzve qe i njof ketu ne Holland permes njerzve qe i kan familjet ne Gjakov por asgje,perveq qe jetojn ne gjermani dikun e asnje fjal ma teper hiq. Qudi me vjen shum, qka mund te jet kaq rezik ne ket rast qe te gjith kan frik e nuk kan guxim te flasin per ket rast. Pytja ime esht:
Qka ka ndodhur me vajzen time? Pse kan frik te gjith te tregojn apo te flasin per Buqen? Qka asht arsyja qe kaq sikret i madh asht qe ta di te verteten? Do te vdes me keto pytje po se mora vesh te verteten.

Kur pas nje kohe  kishte ndegjuar vllau im qe une po e kerkoj Buqen me ka telefonuar ne ora 4 te mengjezit dhe me tha po e vazhdove ta kerkosh vajzen, ti je e vdekur per ket familje, harrona edhe neve. Une i thash mir pra jam e vdekur ska problem, une dua ta marr vesh te verteten qka ka ndodhur me vajzen time,do ta qoj edhe dheun pesh veq ta gjej te verteten dhe ja mbylla telefonin. Por kot ende nuk kam ndi asgje ma asnje fjal. Askush nuk ka guxim te me tregoj diqka e as qe dojn te hyn asaj bisede.
Ne zemren time e ne mendimet e mia ajo jeton gjithmon,veq shpresoj se nuk i ka ndodh diqka e keqe qe te vuan ter jeten.

Une jam nena e Burbuqe Kajtazi(Nefertita Grezda 44 vjeqare) jetoj  njezet vjet ne holland. Kam 2 vajza njeren ne moshen 19 vjeqare e cila ka nje djal 11 muajsh  dhe tjetren vajz 15 vjeqare ajo esht handikept  asht e verbert,nuk flet e as nuk hec) keshtu ka lindur. Tash jeton ne shtepin e handikeptave.

Kjo esht historia e ter e vajzes sime te humbur.

----------


## nefi

Bardhi i kam shikuar te gjitha faqet qe mi dergova nuk gjeta asgje tjeter perveq njeres ,, vermist,, te hollandes aty e kishin qitur shpalljen time qe po e kerkoj vajzen. Ne ket organizat kam derguar 2 her letren ta kerkoj vajzen qe te tregova me par pas tash e kishin qitur shpalljen time,

Te pershendes dhe gjum te embel,

Mir u ndegjofshim

----------


## Brari

ma mori mendja se dicka e tille ishte halli juaj o Nefe.
prandaj te thash se ke satraper xhahila.. rreth vetes e larg vetes.
familja juaj eshte e skllaveruar nga injoranca me origjine anadollake.
po jo vetem familja juaj por dhe kosova eshte ala nen prangat e skllaverise anadollake.
per hater te fjaleve te hallkut behet krimi.
denohet nje femije ..lihet pa nane.. e nje nene i grabitet femija..
tmerr..
dhe je vajz nga grezdat..e gjakoves..qe i kan dhene kombit artista te medhenj..


tmerr..


ti duhet ti besh nji leter fatmir sejdiut e EULEKSIT.. 
shpjegoja krejt problemin..

shtazeria ska brire..ja kjo eshte..


..

----------


## Elonaa

Te gjithe pjestaret e familjes tende po luajne me ndjenjat e tua.Te maresh vesh te verteten shko denoncoi se vertet e meritojne.Te hapen hetimet.As mos mendo qe do e gjesh te verteten forumeve.Shko denonco ne gjykat ! Familjen maternitetin.Ish burrin.Te dali kush e zhduku femijen! :djall i fshehur:

----------


## nefi

Tung Brari,
E din ti si mund te kam adresen apo si ta dergoj ket leter te Fatmir Seldiu ose te Euleksit?
A mund te me ndihmosh per ket te lutem? 
Mbas luftes nuk mirrem vesh ma me keto gjera, me fal. Kan ndryshuar shum gjera ne kosov qe une nuk i marr vesh fare ma.

----------


## nefi

Tung Elona,
Flm per mesazhin, Elona e di se une permes forumeve nuk mund ta gjej te verteten asht e sakt, por mendimi e qellimi im asht qe ta gjej vajzen apo babain e vajzes me shpresa qe po e gjeta vajzen e gjeta edhe te verteten. Ashtu mendoj une. Met than gjakovarqe ,,ymyti asht ma i madh se muradi,, sdi a e kupton.
Po te kisha kushte me te mira financiale ndoshta do te ishte shum me leht e me shpejt ta gjej vajzen,problemi im asht edhe kjo qe kushtet ekonomike i kam jo te mira. Jam nene e vetme ne vend te huajin e jetoj vetem me ndihma sociale, vajzen e semuar,dhe jam une e vetmja baba,nene,gjyshe,e gjith qe femit e mi duhet te kan. Po edhe te dua ti denoncoi aty duhet pare e madhe une nuk kam mundsi ti paguaj e jo qe me dhimbet familja. Se ata persona te familjes qe e kan ber ket situat nuk e kan vendin e par ne listen time sdo te muj te ju bej hallall kurr. E kta jan nena ( ka vdekur para 15 vite) vllau i madh dhe motra e madhe kurse tash vellau i vogel e ka marr forcen ne dor prej te cilit te gjith frikohen sikurse ai han hekur me dham pfffffffff.

----------


## Brari

Nefi..

ketu ke nji mundesi ti dergosh presidentit te Kosoves nje leter me e-mail.

http://www.president-ksgov.net/?id=40,119,119,119,a

Besoj se dhe keta bashk atdhetaret prej Kosove ne forum mund te te ndihmojne per me hollesisht se si te veprosh.
rendesi ka te vazhdosh luften tende te drejte edhe se hallet i paske teper te renda..por njeriu cfar nuk perballon.
ne se nuk di te formulosh letren me dergo mua ose ketu ne forum nji histori me te hollesishme te rastit tuaj qe te dime cka ti kerkojme presidentit.
Ndoshta dhe policise se Kosoves duhet me i dergue nji ankese.

Suksese..

----------


## nefi

Flm Brari

po e provoj menjeher e te lajmroj si shkoj puna sa me shpejt qe mundem,

tung njeher pra ndihemi.

----------


## i/regjistruar

nuk zgjidhen npr forume kto tragjedi, do t qe mir q ti t paguash nj investikator (zyr q meren t tilla gjra) n kosov

them se me t dhnat q ke arrihet kollaj n konkluzion, pra t vrtetn e vajzs sht gjall, ku sht, etj.

----------


## chino

Nese nuk e ka nderruar emrin, mund ta provoje dikush ta luse entin e te huajeve ne gjermani qe ta kerkoje ne regjistrin qendror te te huajeve ne kete shtet (*auslnderzentralregister*). Ketu ekzistojne shenimet per cdo te huaj qe ka hyre ndonjehere ne gjermani. 

Por ne njerezit e thjeshte nuk kemi te drejte te bejme keso lutjesh. Duhet ta deshmojme nje interes specifik, p.sh. te themi se e kemi familjar apo dicka te tille, cfare s'mundemi te deshmojme dot. 

Keshtu qe hapesja e temes duhet t'i drejtohet ndonje enti kosovar, i cili ne saje te ndihmes se ndersjellte shteterore (amtshilfe) i drejtohet entit te te huajeve duke aluduar ne kete regjistrin qe e permenda. 

Por nese e ka nderruar emrin, kjo ide s'ndihmon.

----------

